# 1999 Hells Bay Whipray Tunnel



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

And that's how it's done. Somehow, after reading this, I don't loathe every HB owner I've never met. Amazing. 

Nice skiff. GLWS!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great descriptive ad with a colorful flair. GLWS. I'm sure she'll find a loving home.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Let's talk, I'm local in Houston. Can meet this week


----------



## Flatsfisher13 (Oct 28, 2015)

Man I saw the post and thought. .here we go again..lol. Nice ride, and even nicer post, I do miss the other 99 whipray post though so fun.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Flatsfisher13 said:


> Man I saw the post and thought. .here we go again..lol. Nice ride, and even nicer post, I do miss the other 99 whipray post though so fun.


Good ad and reasonable price. A good boat for some one with a little mechanical skills. A 50 2 stroke Tohasu would be killer on this rig


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

devrep said:


> but its a console boat...


Sorry. Thought U could get a Tohasu With steering mods. My bad. Didn't Harry Spear have one on a Console model of his LTG. ?? I'm old and may be dreaming. Still bad ass boat


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That's the best for sale post I've ever read! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yes you can get a tohatsu for remote or tiller. I misunderstood your post.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Would you be willing to trade for my firstborn son? He's healthy and reasonably cute, but can't talk, pees his diaper, etc. Clean title on kid.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've already got two 10 year olds and 3 dogs aged 1, 2, and 13. I think we're at our quota of mess makers in the Whipray household.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I've already got two 10 year olds and 3 dogs aged 1, 2, and 13. I think we're at our quota of mess makers in the Whipray household.


I recognize that boat!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Hasn't changed much! Hit me up if you know anyone. Same cell.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm finally home from my exile to the frozen wasteland of downtown Salt Lake City. I got the boat from my in-laws, so it's at my house in Georgetown, Texas if anyone wants to come see it. I also noticed a blister in one of the trailer tires when I was hooking it up, so as of yesterday it's got two brand new trailer tires.
I spent some time yesterday cleaning out the storage compartments and snapped a few more pictures.




































with the seat cushion on









The only tear in the seat cushion. Right rear.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

New price. $19,000 OBO


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Boat is sold, pending funds


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. Congrats. Great price. Those bolts suck; been there; fixed that. Still holding.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Boat is no longer for sale. 
I've decided that I just can't part with her. I had a meeting with the buyer this morning to do the funds transfer, and called him and backed out. I'm going to repower and maybe replace the trailer and keep on trucking.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

good decision, keep it in TX


----------



## Fsh_paintr (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow! Sucks for the buyer.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Yea, I felt terrible about it. I literally slept about 4 hours all weekend going back and forth with it. At the end of the day I just loved the boat and it's a lot cheaper to repower a great hull like that than to buy a new boat. It's still probably a little small, but who knows if my kids will still want to fish with their dad once they get to middle school in a couple years.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is this a not for sale boat ?
if you want i can put it in the bragging section and you can edit the for sale pitch?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

It is not for sale any longer. I've decided to keep it. You can move it if you want, but I doubt I'll have time to edit it for a few days. I'm leaving on a business trip at 5:00 tomorrow morning. Might be best to delete it and I'll just start a new one in the bragging spot in a few days. It's up to you, though.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I would sell one of my kidneys before I would sell that skiff. You made a good call.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Boat is no longer for sale.
> I've decided that I just can't part with her. I had a meeting with the buyer this morning to do the funds transfer, and called him and backed out. I'm going to repower and maybe replace the trailer and keep on trucking.


To bad for the buyer. Ive sold things that were sentimental to me and you always regret doing it right away but that goes away and you end up enjoying something else. Its a nice boat but finish it like you say your going to. Ive seen a lot of guys sit on these little skiffs for years telling themselves they will restore it one day.


----------

